# New Urban Walnut Recovery



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

I've been very fortunate to run across several nice walnut logs this year from urban settings. This most recent one came from a person who was cutting this nice walnut down because it was too close to the house.









It made some real nice 7' to 10' logs from 12" to 25" diameter and some had real nice crotch sections.









Here we are opening up one of the logs at my friend Phil's place.









I made these almost all 6/4 and 8/4 pieces. The first one off the log was too good to be true. Very nice and clear.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

And a few more pics from the load. All in all..about 550bf of very nice walnut. Love the urban recovery thing.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's some clean looking walnut there Allen










And this is a beautiful pic. I love the way that its stacked. It's like art work. Lol


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Dominick. It didn't feel like art when I was stacking it. 10' long 8/4 walnut is kinda heavy. But yeah, it does look cool when it's all done.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Aw Crap.
Now I gotta see what ya got.....again.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Congrats Allen,
Mighty fine looking walnut. Great crotch figure. What kinda saw is your buddy's mill. I like the head set up. Always enjoy viewing your sawing. Waiting on my Anchor seal for the walnut I got Blessed with in addition to the red oak.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Tim. On this one we used a Timberking 1600. It's a nice mill and does a good job. The only bad thing that happened is once we weren't paying close enough attention and the log dogs had fallen down while we were putting a log on the mill and it rolled off the other side. Not exactly what we had planned...

Aardvaark...any time. Although I'll have to blindfold you before I take you to the super secret slab lab location.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Aw Crap
And I even bought a truck.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Great job stacking!!!! The wood ain't too shabby, either :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Q
Allen always stacks them just as cut. I've seen his stash and frankly it's sickeningly perfect, which makes me spend money.
I've bought his walnut and some Catalpa before for projects and it is quite easy to sift through and find good bookmatched slabs.
The last 2 times I've been up his way, I was limited by cash and a lack of a truck. I actually pulled the passenger seat out of my Mustang to get the pieces home.
Now I have a F-150 and Allen is taunting me again....

The Horror.
(I'm thinning down my stock since we are packing for a move, so I won't tempt myself further)


----------

